# visa restrictions



## pat12w (Jun 19, 2008)

my husband and i would like to buy a retirement property in florida, although we do not intend to live there permanently, we would like to make several visits per year. I cant find any info on re-entry time scale i.e how long do we need to be out of the us before we can return


----------



## synthia (Apr 18, 2007)

Welcome to the forum! I don't know if there are any rules, but there are people who spend every winter in Florida.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

You can go in and out as long as immigrations thinks that you don't want to stay there forever (because than you are illegal).
There are no pensionada visa, no rules.


----------



## pat12w (Jun 19, 2008)

*visa*

Thank you for your replies. It is so difficult to find out the correct procedure. We dont wish to invest money in a property and then find we are only able to use it once a year. Does anyone know if Is it up to the discretion of the admitting immigration officer to determine lenght of stay? On our recent visit, our visa was for 3 months, and its possible that we would want to stay longer if re-entry was restricted.


----------



## EVHB (Feb 11, 2008)

pat12W, if you take a look at the website of the American embassy in your country, you should read the information about the tourist visa. Maybe you can apply for that one.
Important is that you can proove that you do not have the intention to stay in America (legal or not), but that you have things like a own house, a job, children, a course ,.... why you only would like to spend some time every year in the States, but always go home.


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

pat12w said:


> Does anyone know if Is it up to the discretion of the admitting immigration officer to determine lenght of stay?


For a multiple entry tourist visa, the admitting immigration officer has complete discretion over how long you may stay. There are some guidelines (or so I'm told), but if anything suggests that you are taking up residence in the US, you can be denied entry or given only a limited stay on any given entry while the visa is valid.

As has been mentioned, the best defense is to show your attachment to your permanent country of residence - business interests, appointments (medical, for instance) for which you must return, family, place of residence, etc. etc.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## pat12w (Jun 19, 2008)

*visas*

thank you all for your input, i guess we will now look at property.


----------

